# "E" code for surgical wound seperation?



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 22, 2010)

Patient had surgery and the surgical wound came open. Patient is not sure how or when the wound was seperated again. Since the ICD9  code for it is 998.32, is there an "E" code for a surgical would seperating?


----------



## monbel (Feb 23, 2010)

E878.8 at least it will point you in the right direction.


----------

